

USB Power 5V or 12V - J3L2404
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4049

======
cnvogel
I like the idea, it's a rather elegant solution.

Currently the standard and ugly ways seems to be to either invent your own
variation of USB connectors (with extra pins, e.g. USB +19V DC for the
external DVD on the Dell Notebook I'm typing this comment on) or to push a
unholy amount of juice (2A? 3A?) through those tiny (e.g. Micro-USB) connector
pins. Or even bridge two USB ports.

Will there be some kind of standard API to switch ports to high-voltage
operation? Will we see this getting widespread use? Or have mobile devices
settled on such low power consumption that all the effort isn't even worth
thinking about?

